# Bruce @ Bad Dawg OK?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone been in contact with Bruce at Bad Dawg? I know he was in for some serious surgery at the beginning of October.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would be nice to get a little update. Hope you're doing well Bruce! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

God bless you bruce,get well soon.
Christian


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard that Bruce has shut down his business until Feb. 2010 while recovering from his surgery. No word on his progress.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Hope Bruce is OK. Just finished one of his Dodge p/u trucks.


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*update*

I check in from time to time to see what you guys are talking about and to see what's up . So far so good with the surgery. I will be maybe fooling with some molds and making some new stuff and finishing some old business sometime in December when I know 100% things are okay . I'm concentrating now on me and getting back in shape . My website guy put the date as feb 2010 ,but I know I will be back before then . Just taking some down time now .I'm on and off the computer now and plan to be away for a few weeks heading to some warmer weather for some much needed R & R in my motorhome.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bruce,
Thanks for the update. Sounds like you're doing relatively well. Don't rush back whatever. Have a couple of friends that tried that and ended up needing more time than planned. Enjoy that R&R and warmer weather.  Dave


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Bruce ,
glad to hear your on the road to recovery and things are progressing well. Take care and not to worry as plenty of guys will be eagerly awaiting your return at your speed.

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bruce,
You realize your hiatus has not only been good for you, but has allowed most of us to catch up on some of our projects. I know that I personally had at least 5 Bad Dawg bodies awaiting attention. Not to mention all the other bodies and projects that have been delayed because I had to have the next cool body!
So now that we are catching up, when you return we will all be like starved dogs!! Plus a long winter for indoor projects. 
Glad to hear you are recovering nicely, take the time to return to full health. We will all be waiting patiently... ok, maybe patiently isn't the correct word. But we will be waiting.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to hear from you Bruce, and glad your on the path to recovery.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*update*

For those who are interested the trip is going great. Always one to multi-task I have been in many hobby stores and toy stores from LB Wa. to now in New Mexico heading east( 28 miles from Mexico ).Yes I sleep with my gun. Have never seen so many border patrol officers and plan to be in Texas tomorrow. Have picked up quite a few new canidates like I need more on the list of projects ,but just can't help myself. Have about 2400 miles under my belt with plenty more to go . Most likely will start my track back before month's end. Well back to the grind will check back at a later date with another update if anyone is interested ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to hear you're doing okay, Bruce!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Great to hear from you! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad all is well, Bruce. :thumbsup:
Safe home, mate.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey if ya get close to DFW Bruce I'd love to buy ya lunch!

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Have picked up quite a few new canidates like I need more on the list of projects ,but just can't help myself.


 
Talk about a tease. That just ain't right Bruce.  

Glad to hear you're having a blast touring SW USA. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Coach, He likes cinnabons.Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

coach61 said:


> Hey if ya get close to DFW Bruce I'd love to buy ya lunch!
> 
> Dave


appreciate the offer .I think we'll be going as far as San Antonio to see the sites there and turning around and heading home unfortunately I'd like to meet you sometime . We most likely will head back and take care of some storm demage we had from two storms we had back home this past week .We have had rain for the last 5 to 6 weeks and just had winds up to 120 mph tuesday and around 90 hph last night . Nothing major , just some wind breaks around the duplexs took a hit and have to be shore'd up or replaced. Well we're heading back on the road this morning .thanks guys


----------

